

In Nordics, many refugees encounter a paradise lost - adventured
https://ca.news.yahoo.com/nordics-many-refugees-encounter-paradise-lost-105700907.html

======
paulhauggis
The example of the doctor they gave doesn't even speak Swedish. This is most
likely why he isn't getting hired. They should make it their mission to learn
the language of the country and then put it on their resume.

I can bet they will get more resume call backs.

